# Few roosters



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

The NODAK logo is covering up a few, but it was a fun morning shoot for sure,and my black Nelli got a nice workout, caught some crips. Good day all around.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

nice work, looks like a great day!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great picture... Congrats...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Lots of birds yet to be bagged. Where the crops have been harvested the birds are showing up.

Nice pic!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's for sure, I've been seening them everywhere. The later part of the season is always the best, it's just a little more maintenance on the dogs.

Gotta love those ringnecks...


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

We were out in October and looking to return sometime in the first 2 weeks of December. What is the snowcover in the SE corner? Traditionally (last 3 years or so) how has the hunt been this late in the season?


----------

